# -Cheap Tackle Storage-



## JignPig Guide

I recently bought (at Lowe's) several Plano ProLatch 3730 Stowaway boxes. These are deep. And they'll hold lots of tackle in an organized fashion.

I spent $6.48 each at Lowe's. This is the cheapest that I've found for these type of storage boxes.


----------



## Snakecharmer

JignPig Guide said:


> I recently bought (at Lowe's) several Plano ProLatch 3730 Stowaway boxes. These are deep. And they'll hold lots of tackle in an organized fashion.
> 
> I spent $6.48 each at Lowe's. This is the cheapest that I've found for these type of storage boxes.


Thanks! Cabelas has them normally for $8.49 online they are on sale for $7.99


----------



## SakDiesel

Great find! Cant beat that price anywhere!


----------



## JignPig Guide

SakDiesel said:


> Great find! Cant beat that price anywhere!


I actually found them cheaper yesterday at a Meijer store. I bought a few more that were priced @ $5.99. These are the big and deep trays.


----------



## Big Chief201

Dicks sporting good has 4 packs for $9.99 I've been pretty happy with them. It's a shame the US made ones are $7-8/each.


----------



## FISNFOOL

JignPig Guide said:


> I spent $6.48 each at Lowe's. This is the cheapest that I've found for these type of storage boxes.


Thanks for the info. I'll be going there later today.

But the "best price" is still on EBAY. The guy only wants $15 and he is so generous he gives free shipping. What a deal.


----------



## FISNFOOL

I missed going to Lowe's because a friend came over.

BUT, it worked out to my advantage.  This is about the Pro Latch 3730.

I had sent Plano and email that Dick's web site listed the country of origin for Plano product as China.

In the email, I mentioned that I have been buying Plano products since the mid 60's and my Dad had been a customer since their first plastic tackle box came out in the 50's. After seeing on Dick's web site that Plano was a made in China product, I questioned if this was an error, because I thought that Plano was as loyal to their employees as customers are to Plano. And I asked them if they could confirm that this was still true.


Below is the reply.

_First of all...... we want to THANK YOU for bringing this to our attention. You have just informed us of something we were not aware of. We have checked Dick's website and found that many of our product 'Made in the U.S.A' products are listed as made in China. We thank you for bringing this to our attention. One of our top salesman are having a meeting today with Dick's and bringing this error to their attention.

Please note, this product and many others are 'Made in the U.S.A' they are listed incorrectly on their website.... we apologize for any inconvenience or confusion this may have caused you.

I will be happy to send you a case pack of these 3730 to you at no charge for bringing this to our attention and helping us provide correct information to our customer._

_Please send me (if you like) your mailing address so I can send you your 3730 stows at no charge.

Thank you, Customer Care Specialist - Lela_


----------



## Snakecharmer

FISNFOOL said:


> I missed going to Lowe's because a friend came over.
> 
> BUT, it worked out to my advantage.  This is about the Pro Latch 3730.
> 
> I had sent Plano and email that Dick's web site listed the country of origin for Plano product as China.
> 
> In the email, I mentioned that I have been buying Plano products since the mid 60's and my Dad had been a customer since their first plastic tackle box came out in the 50's. After seeing on Dick's web site that Plano was a made in China product, I questioned if this was an error, because I thought that Plano was as loyal to their employees as customers are to Plano. And I asked them if they could confirm that this was still true.
> 
> 
> Below is the reply.
> 
> _First of all...... we want to THANK YOU for bringing this to our attention. You have just informed us of something we were not aware of. We have checked Dick's website and found that many of our product 'Made in the U.S.A' products are listed as made in China. We thank you for bringing this to our attention. One of our top salesman are having a meeting today with Dick's and bringing this error to their attention.
> 
> Please note, this product and many others are 'Made in the U.S.A' they are listed incorrectly on their website.... we apologize for any inconvenience or confusion this may have caused you.
> 
> I will be happy to send you a case pack of these 3730 to you at no charge for bringing this to our attention and helping us provide correct information to our customer._
> 
> _Please send me (if you like) your mailing address so I can send you your 3730 stows at no charge.
> 
> Thank you, Customer Care Specialist - Lela_


If I send Lela my address will she send me some boxes? Plano has some of the best customer service out there.I needed a new handle for a tackle box that I bought used. Called them up and tried to order one. No way. They said if it broke , we're sending you one FREE....Can't beat that!


----------



## JignPig Guide

FISNFOOL said:


> Please note, this product and many others are 'Made in the U.S.A' they are listed incorrectly on their website.... we apologize for any inconvenience or confusion this may have caused you.
> 
> I will be happy to send you a case pack of these 3730 to you at no charge for bringing this to our attention and helping us provide correct information to our customer.[/I]
> 
> _Please send me (if you like) your mailing address so I can send you your 3730 stows at no charge.
> 
> Thank you, Customer Care Specialist - Lela_


Dude. That is very cool. I think you should send me a free one for pointing this deal out. I'm very jealous at this time!!!


----------



## FISNFOOL

JignPig Guide, I'll give some serious thought to sending you one. But I have a lot of stuff to reorganize. Strange thing is I was going to ask Lowe's if I could get a price break if I bought a case.

Thinking

Thinking 

Seriously Thinking

Still at it

Just a little more

Aw darn, I forgot what I was thinking about.

It is a pain to be older than dirt.


----------



## Wow

FISNFOOL said:


> JignPig Guide, I'll give some serious thought to sending you one. But I have a lot of stuff to reorganize. Strange thing is I was going to ask Lowe's if I could get a price break if I bought a case.
> 
> Thinking
> 
> Thinking
> 
> Seriously Thinking
> 
> Still at it
> 
> Just a little more
> 
> Aw darn, I forgot what I was thinking about.
> 
> It is a pain to be older than dirt.


THINKNFOOL???--Tim...........................................................................................................................................


----------



## FISNFOOL

JignPig Guide

Finished thinking.

Check your PM. I need your address. The boxes arrived today.


----------



## morning jigger

Good info fellas, thank you especially for sharing your Plano story!


----------

